# Finally, I hope....



## Tenacity (Mar 22, 2010)

My husband and I have been married for 21 years this June and have four children 17, 15, 13, and 7. 7 years ago he decided that he just couldn't take the stress of his high powered job and family so he decided to leave the family. We had been stressed for so long that the separation turned out to be the best thing that has ever happened to me. About four months into the separation he called and begged me to take him back and stupidly I did. After we renewed our vows, hoping for a real fresh start, I found out that he had been interested in someone else. Our renewal didin't have a chance because he remained a jerk throughout. It took 5 years for him to admit that he had actually had a physical relationship with the other woman. Most days I truly regret ever making the choice to come back to this marriage, I have four amazing children and I am a really good mom. I just need this forum because I have noticed how strangers are so willing to help individuals walk through this tough journey. He left yesterday and I really want this to be the last time. In order to stay strong I could really use advice and guidance.
Thanks so much in advance and hopefully this will be the start of something great.


----------



## themarriedwoman (Apr 6, 2010)

you re strong independent smart and a great woman...you can get through this..may God bless you and give you the strength to stay strong!

Cheers!


----------

